
Social Media’s Shift Toward Misery - ingve
https://www.calnewport.com/blog/2019/12/13/social-medias-shift-toward-misery/
======
MrGilbert
I‘m a romantic fool, but maybe, some day, ActivityPub will get so much
traction, that it will be possible to distill blogs you are interested in
(your favorite tech blog, your friend‘s website) into a single place.

Much like a RSS feed, but interactive. Yes, it makes discovering new stuff
difficult, but today, I get the impression that people are overwhelmed by
social media.

Maybe I don‘t need to get to know someone new every day.

